# New construction bidding



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I received an offer to bid on a restaurant near my place, problem is I've never been any good at bidding large jobs. I did this type of work as an employee but Since I've been on my own I have been doing more service than anything. I would like to give it a shot but that last remodel I bid was price waaaaay too low once I added up my time and materials. 
I know that it's just an experience thing, but what advice do you have for bidding a job that's outside your comfort zone? Or or that matter just bidding a large job?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

You said you did that type of work when you worked for someone else?
Are you able to look at that job and know how many hours it will take you to complete? If so then you just need to do the math. If you can't then pass on it till you have done a few more smaller ones that you bid correctly then move up to a bigger one.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If all else fails, just come up with a rough estimate and then add 25%. You might not be competitive, but it's better than not bidding (assuming you actually have the availability to do the work).


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I take it that time is more of an issue than parts? I discovered many years ago a good rule of thumb when pricing up labor for new construction is;
Count every trap and multiply by 4 to give you the hours.
Inside water, exterior water, inside gas and exterior gas each are equal to 1 trap, if hand digging make each one 2 traps. Each gas appliance is equal to 1 trap.

Materials are easy to do by the drawing.

Back in the 70’s and 80’s I priced up individual cookie cutter homes and discovered that I could charge 800 dollars a fixture to price the home with basic fixtures and that was close to the above price. I have no idea today what the price per fixture is. I would venture to say closer to 1300 -1500 range.


----------



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

There are companies out there that will do your estimating for you for a small fee, they ask you the basic questions like your city, suppliers prices, your labor cost and a few other things and will work you up a competive bid. Request that they send you a detailed print out of the bid and after a couple you should be able to do them your self. Good Luck


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I didnt know that. I wonder how I find someone like that. 
I know that it's totally different doing the work a an employee as a boss. Back then i never really focused on the overall time and parts on a job. Now, it's all I think about. The job that I underbid- in a weird way I was still glad I I'd it cause it reminded me of all the little things that take time that I wasn't thinking about.


----------

